
Chinese Internet titan, Tencent, announces big plans for VR - lovinglizard
http://uploadvr.com/chinese-internet-giant-tencent-reveals-vr-project/
======
masterclass
This is pretty big for the VR industry. Both Tencent and Facebook are making
bets, it's an exciting time to be alive.

